# 2008 Specialized S-Works 2D Helmet - WHERE can I buy one!?



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

After exhaustive searching on-line, I find that the 2008 Specialized S-Works 2D helmet is for sale all over the UK -- but I can't find a single vendor in the USA! I'm looking for a size medium. Ideas?? thanks!


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-08-SPECIALI...ryZ42327QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

I saw that but can't possibly wear a solid gold color on my head! Guess I'm just too vain.


----------



## chrism (Jan 27, 2004)

Am I missing something? It says "Matte Black" (looks silver in the picture, but I think it's just a bad shot). Not sure where you get gold from.


----------



## sebastian21 (Apr 26, 2005)

The S-Works 2D Helmet is in recall.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

sebastian21 said:


> The S-Works 2D Helmet is in recall.


I can't find any details through google, got a link?

Edit: Specialized are still selling it on their website too - http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=33656


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I just heard about this today from my LBS. I have a Gerolsteiner S-Works on order, and it appears they will be in on Jan 1st. Not what I was hoping for, but if it's fixed that's fine. I have a good helmet right now but wanted a lighter one with better ventilation, and that it matches my Gerolsteiner jersey works out too.


----------



## AzSpeedfreek (Feb 3, 2004)

sebastian21 said:



> The S-Works 2D Helmet is in recall.


At this time all US and Canadian Specialized S-Works 2D Helmets are recalled. If you have one you can take it into your Specialized dealer and they will process the Helmet for you, or you can take care of it through Specialized directly. On a brighter note if you are already an owner of a 2D Helmet Specialized will give you a Decible helmet free of charge and yours to keep until the issue with the 2D helmets is taken care of, and you recieve a new 2D helmet. In other words you will get 2 helmets for the price of one, this is for EXISTING 2D owners only though. You can get more details from you local Specialized dealer also.


----------



## sebastian21 (Apr 26, 2005)

from what i know the recall is only in the small models,, but they decide to take them all of them out of the market,,,


----------



## AzSpeedfreek (Feb 3, 2004)

sebastian21 said:


> from what i know the recall is only in the small models,, but they decide to take them all of them out of the market,,,


At first it was thought that only the size small was effected but after further testing it was found that all sizes were having problems and rather than take a chance Specialized took the course of caution and pulled and recalled ALL 2D helmets.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

AzSpeedfreek said:


> At first it was thought that only the size small was effected but after further testing it was found that all sizes were having problems and rather than take a chance Specialized took the course of caution and pulled and recalled ALL 2D helmets.


Specialized is a joke...


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

*agreed*



MessagefromTate said:


> Specialized is a joke...


Agreed.... might be better off with the new Giro


----------



## AzSpeedfreek (Feb 3, 2004)

MessagefromTate said:


> Specialized is a joke...


What is it that you base this statement on? Or is it just your opinion?


----------

